
Ask HN: How to read mailing list via RSS? - sbolt
I subscribe to a number of daily&#x2F;weekly mailing lists and I’d love to read them in my RSS reading app. Is there a simple way to achieve this?
======
troydavis
I use Feedbin, which has this feature:
[https://feedbin.com/blog/2016/02/03/subscribe-to-email-
newsl...](https://feedbin.com/blog/2016/02/03/subscribe-to-email-newsletters-
in-feedbin/)

------
hopesthoughts
For those who don't use feedbin, kill-the-newsletter.com will do this for you.

